# detector de pulsos del corazon



## santillana (May 22, 2007)

buen dia gente!. agradeceria si alguien me podria proporcionar ayuda de como hacer un detector de pulsos del corazon, el proyecto consiste en un operacional, y un fotodiodo ke es el ke ,va a detectar el cambio de voltaje al tocarlo con los dedos. gracias.   [/b]


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

Bueno no entiendo bien como el fotodiodo sensara los pulsos del corazon, pero si ya esta claro esa parte, lo demas es solo metrelo al operacional, para copnverirlo en señales cuadradas ay luego contar los pulsos.


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2007)

Con un fotodiodo??   

Nunca había escuchado

Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (May 23, 2007)

Hay un sistema donde un dedo de la mano queda entre un emisor infrarrojo y un fotodiodo y el pulso se obtiene de la diferencia de transmisión luminosa en el dedo cuando pasa la sangre.

Aqui hay algo:

http://www.elecdesign.com/Articles/Index.cfm?AD=1&ArticleID=6343

Saludos


----------



## jaissonc (May 28, 2007)

Bueno io hice un pero solo con un operacional y  y un osciloscopio para ver los pulsos si quieroes te paso mi diseño


----------



## jmonroyc (Abr 22, 2009)

jaissonc dijo:
			
		

> Bueno io hice un pero solo con un operacional y  y un osciloscopio para ver los pulsos si quieroes te paso mi diseño



oye a mi me interesa tu diseño me lo podrias compartir? estudio ing electronica y voy en el ultimo semestre y nuestro proyecto final tiene que ver con los pulsos del corazon podrias ayudarme


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

si alguien tiene información al respecto se agradece que la pongan.
voy a ver si encuentro el post de electromedicina a ver si alguno sabe de sensores al respecto.

saludos


----------



## andrumlm (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola! 
Soy nueva en el foro y soy estudiante de bioingenieria. Me encanta que pongan estos temas en el foro tan afines a mi carrera. Estaria bueno que haya una seccion especifica del foro para todos los proyectos orientados a este campo.
Muy completo esta el foro!
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

te ndrias que verlo con el moderador, el veria si por la densidad de temas vale la pena abrir un subforo.
por mi parte se ve que hay un tema de electromedicina , aunque .............
un tema con cientos de resupestas se vuelve tedioso buscar un tema en particular, ademas si se duerme , se van todos los temas al fondo.

si no hay un subforo lo mejor es ser claro y concreto EN EL TITULO asi el buscador permite localizar facil.

saludos


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 23, 2009)

Que buen tema, muy interesante.  Alguien sabe que tipo de LEDs y foto transistor se necesitan? no tienes que ser especiales?


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 23, 2009)

Mira vos nunca se me hubiera ocurrido, sera asi como funcionan los que usan en las clinicas a mi una vez me operaron y me pusieron como un broche en el dedo.
 Probe con un puntero laser y se ve que me ilumina el dedo pero no noto ninguna oscilacion a simple vista


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

alguna vez mencionaron que es esta usando (en estudio ) para medir la glucosa, un tema muy sensible para muchos padres, y se hace con laser, se mide creo el color de la sangre, creo.

para lo de las pulsaciones debe ser algo muy sensible, suponiendo que en cdada pulsacion aumente el torrente sanguineo en las venas


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 23, 2009)

mm Creo que seria mas facil con un parlantito de cuarzo, esos que son totalmente chatitos que vinen en las caluladoras y eso, calculo yo que puesto cerca del corazon enviaria una señal


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

Unikfriend dijo:
			
		

> Que buen tema, muy interesante.  Alguien sabe que tipo de LEDs y foto transistor se necesitan? no tienes que ser especiales?



No tienen que ser especiales pero los mejores son los rojos o infrarojos.... esto es por que la sangre adsorbe cualquier otro color y no los deja pasar

Hagan una prueba rapida, pongan un led blanco en la yema del dedo y veran que la uña se pone roja.... intenten con leds de varios colores y notaran que el rojo es el que mas se nota..


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 23, 2009)

con el puntero laser se ve todo el dedo jojo


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 27, 2009)

Hooola Chico3001, ya hice la prueba con un led y fototransitor infrarojo. Pero no veo ningun pulso en la salida. De cuanto mVolts debería ser el pulso de salida.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 27, 2009)

No entiendo que quisiste hacer con Q1 y Q2....  pero aun asi la señal tiene que ser amplificada unas 10 a 50 veces para que puedas notar algo a la salida.. 

Mas al ratito te pongo un circuito por que me agarraste de salida... 

Saludos..


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 27, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo que quisiste hacer con Q1 y Q2....  pero aun asi la señal tiene que ser amplificada unas 10 a 50 veces para que puedas notar algo a la salida..
> 
> Mas al ratito te pongo un circuito por que me agarraste de salida...
> 
> Saludos..



Chico3001, Trato de armar el circuito que se describe arriba, parte por parte, pero no tengo los
transistores 2M3904 de Q2 y Q3, por eso use los C945 que tambien son NPN, a lo mejor no son los adecuados.
Esperaba ver un pulso en ese punto y ya despues amplificarlos, Gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 30, 2009)

Primero que nada espero que todos esten bien, y a nadie le haya pegado la influenza.
Hizo algunos cambios en mi circuito y ya consegui ver el pulso despues de pasarlo por un amplificador. El problema es que tengo mucho ruido en la señal amplificador por los capacitores del filtro de un 1Hz.  Si alguien tiene otra idea de como eliminar el ruido en la señal se lo agradecere me pasan el tip.


----------



## yukardo (Abr 30, 2009)

Porque no pruebas usar un amplificador de instrumentación, ellos tienen un alto rechazo de modo comun eso te puede ayudar a eliminar el ruido. Puedes revisar los INA de texas instruments.


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 30, 2009)

Gracias Yukardo, voy a intentar  conseguir uno de esos amplificador. Por lo pronto los que sean de México disfruten y cuidense durante estas vacaciones forzosas, que esten bien, bye.


----------



## elmo2 (May 7, 2009)

encontre un circuito que tal vez les sirva...

es de un equipo de ejercicios...

http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/IrPulseMonitor/index.htm

saludos...


----------



## renesa (Mar 29, 2010)

hola me podrias pasar tu diseño


----------



## jdbravo14 (May 23, 2010)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Primero que nada espero que todos esten bien, y a nadie le haya pegado la influenza.
> Hizo algunos cambios en mi circuito y ya consegui ver el pulso despues de pasarlo por un amplificador. El problema es que tengo mucho ruido en la señal amplificador por los capacitores del filtro de un 1Hz.  Si alguien tiene otra idea de como eliminar el ruido en la señal se lo agradecere me pasan el tip.



hola tengo una pregunta hacerca del circuito q*UE* subes 
pones la imagen del ampificador y un photosensor pero no se si partiste del circuito puesto arriba o es un circuito totalmente diferente que realiza la misma funcion
te agrasco la respuesta


----------

